# Monarch ammo in spam can at Academy



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Went to Academy to get a box of ammo,didn't realize how big a box! Ended up with 520 round spam can of 7.62x39. Out the door for $163.11. Buy cheap,stack deep!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good snag


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You can get that many rounds of Tula for about 30 bucks cheaper at Wally World minus the sealed tin although they also sell it by the sealed tin occasionally in my area but I don't recall the price on it. Just sayin'...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I buy Tula for 5-6 bucks for a 20 rnd box. Any quantity, that's normal everyday price.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah its 5.27 here 8 days a week. Id be nice if Wally World would put it on sale once in a blue moon, but big future in that! If they did I would probably need a pallet jack, lol.


----------

